# Maximal fahrbares Gefälle



## Dennis.93 (12. August 2012)

Hey, 

ich habe neulich mit ein paar Kumpels diskutiert wie viel Prozent gefälle maximal fahrbar sind.
Gibt es hier jemanden der Erfahrungsberichte hat, oder gar einen Genie der das mal eben durchrechnet? 

Und wie sieht das mit den steigungen aus?

Vielen Dank


----------



## kandyman (12. August 2012)

Bergab kann man bis 90° wohl von fahren sprechen, geht zb in der halfpipe auch ganz gut.

Bergauf kommt es auf die Traktion und die Übersetzung an, die 90° sind da jedenfalls schwerer zu erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis.93 (12. August 2012)

Das ist wohl wahr. Allerdings ist in der Pipe ja keine strecke. Wenn wir das so auf hundert meter beziehen werden 90 Grad nicht fahrbar sein 
Bergauf ist klar das da noch mehr faktoren mit spielen


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2012)

die frage ist sehr stark vom fahrrad abhänig.

hier bin ich im schneckentempo runter gekommen. War absulut grenzwertig!

Das foto nur zur veranschaulichung, wo ichs fahre wirkts wesentlich flacher.  Ich würde mal auf grob 45-50° schätzen. also 100-1xx%


----------



## CrossX (12. August 2012)

Im aktuellen Freeride-Magazin ist ein Bericht über einen kanadischen DH-Fahrer drin, der musste sich mit nem Klettergeschirr anseilen, um den Track, den er befahren wollte überhaupt bearbeiten zu können. Anhand der Bilder schätze ich die Abfahrt mal so auf 80°


----------



## Dennis.93 (12. August 2012)

Gut da bedanke ich mich für die ersten eindrücke.

@ Eisbein: Wo ist den diese atemberaubende Landschaft?


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2012)

ich würde mal so sagen: mit genügen auslauf, geht eigentlich fast alles.

Intressant wird es nur dann, wenn man langsam runter fahren muss, weil kein auslauf vorhanden ist.
Und da wird es dann schwierig, weil untergrund, witterung und letztenendes das komplette fahrrad mit rein spielt.

@dennis: ist gaaaaaanz hinten im Zillertal, Tirol!


----------



## thomas.h (12. August 2012)

Genau, alles eine Frage des Auslaufes!






Kontrolliert, ohne schneller zu werden hängt sehr stark vom Reifen und vom Untergrund ab, würd auch irgendwo bei 45° herum sagen.


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2012)

Crazy der Prof.:


----------



## Pizzaplanet (13. August 2012)

Die Frage sollte lauten wo ist es noch fahren und ab wann kontrolliertes Fallen ;-)
Denn irgendwo hört für mich das fahren auf, da sind dann  nur noch Geisteskranke die da runter "fallen" und heile ankommen.


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2012)

Frag doch mal im Hochtourenthread nach. Ich glaube die Vertrider haben ne ganz andere Definiton von steil und fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2012)

Dennis.93 schrieb:


> ... wie viel Prozent gefälle maximal fahrbar sind.


Steigung = Höhendifferenz h durch waagerechte Distanz d x 100 ->  100h/d = ..%. Für 90° ist d=0 also unendlich viele %
100% entsprechen h=d d.h. 45° -> fahrbar.
90° = senkrecht d=0, Lenkbewegungen ohne Wirkung -> kein Fahren sondern Fallen.

Ob ein Gefälle "fahrbar" war, hängt, wie schon bemerkt wurde, davon ab, was im Auslauf geschieht.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Crazy der Prof.:



Extrem krank. Davon würde ich gerne ein Video sehen.


----------



## Saitex (13. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Crazy der Prof.:


 

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das er da wirklich runter GEFAHREN ist...


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2012)

Naja, es ist sicher kein Fallschirm auf dem Rücken, und runterstürzen wird sich wohl niemand für so ein Foto


----------



## Saitex (13. August 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Naja, es ist sicher kein Fallschirm auf dem Rücken, und runterstürzen wird sich wohl niemand für so ein Foto


 
Naja das Hinterrad ist schonmal in der Luft auf dem Bild....^^

Würde es gerne in Bewegung sehen...


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2012)

auslauf wäre intressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (13. August 2012)

Ist das Rätsel ob das nun ein Fake war oder nicht noch immer nicht gelöst?


----------



## gn0778 (13. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ist das Rätsel ob das nun ein Fake war oder nicht noch immer nicht gelöst?


 
Nö kein Fake, afaik war im Mountain Bike Magazin mal ein Bericht darüber drin.

Gerald


----------



## Dennis.93 (13. August 2012)

Also zu dem Bild soweit ich weiß ist das kein fake, habe mal ein Bericht darüber gelesen und der soll das wirklich gemacht haben.

Dann weiß ich jetzt erstmal wie das aussieht mir "fahrbar" oder nicht. 
Danke


----------



## tombrider (13. August 2012)

Faustregel: Bergauf 40 Prozent, bergab 40 Grad.


----------



## Eisbein (14. August 2012)

gn0778 schrieb:


> Nö kein Fake, afaik war im Mountain Bike Magazin mal ein Bericht darüber drin.
> 
> Gerald


findet man den bericht noch i.wo?


----------



## basti313 (19. August 2012)

gn0778 schrieb:


> Nö kein Fake, afaik war im Mountain Bike Magazin mal ein Bericht darüber drin.
> 
> Gerald


In dem Bericht wurde doch schön offen gelassen ob Fake oder nicht.


----------



## omgchiller (20. August 2012)

Die frage stellt sich ja auch, was du mit Steigung meinst,
Eine kurze Passage oder ein längeres stück?!


----------



## Saitex (20. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> In dem Bericht wurde doch schön offen gelassen ob Fake oder nicht.


 

D.h. für mich es ist Fake....


----------



## Dennis.93 (20. August 2012)

@chiller: klar das auch eine "kleine" steigung auf dauer schwierig sein kann, aber das wohl eher Kraft bedingt, meine frage bezog sich eher darauf ab wann man keine chance mehr hat diese überhaupt noch zu schaffen


----------



## -SHREDDER- (21. August 2012)

Also, hier könnte es sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. August 2012)

Die Linie vom Prof sieht schon pervers aus, allerdings traue ich ihm das schon zu  Wird im unteren Bereich auch genug Auslauf geben und nicht so verblockt sein, wie es scheint.

Ich denke auch, daß man einen Unterschied machen sollte, was fahrbar ist und was nur mit laufen lassen und droppen machbar ist. Fahrbar bedeutet für mich, auch im steilsten Bereich wenigstens anbremsen und Lenkkorrekturen machen zu können. Lediglich in die Linie zielen und sich reinrollen lassen ist für mich nicht fahren im eigentlichen Sinne. Macht aber auch Spaß


----------



## Flanger (21. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die frage ist sehr stark vom fahrrad abhänig.
> 
> hier bin ich im schneckentempo runter gekommen. War absulut grenzwertig!
> 
> Das foto nur zur veranschaulichung, wo ichs fahre wirkts wesentlich flacher.  Ich würde mal auf grob 45-50° schätzen. also 100-1xx%


 

Hi eisbein, wo is´n des?

Edit habs schon gelesen!


----------



## Sanke (21. August 2012)

Ist kein Fake:
http://blog.zimtstern.com/press/tag/mountainbike/#
dort runter auf Januar 2012 scrollen und das zweite Bild von links klicken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Crazy der Prof.:


Er ist garantiert dort gefahren, da bin ich sicher. 

Mich würden aber brennend weitere Fotos von der Stelle interessieren. Aus anderen Winkeln, von weiter weg, etc.
Wo sind's, die Vinschgauer?


----------



## guckmalhierher (28. September 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Er ist garantiert dort gefahren, da bin ich sicher.
> 
> Mich würden aber brennend weitere Fotos von der Stelle interessieren. Aus anderen Winkeln, von weiter weg, etc.
> Wo sind's, die Vinschgauer?



Dann wird er garantiert eines Tages im Rollstuhl landen - Das ist doch mehr als dämlich !


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. September 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Dann wird er garantiert eines Tages im Rollstuhl landen - Das ist doch mehr als dämlich !


Haha, eine richtige Oma-Aussage.
Und diese Dirtjumper und Slopestyler, die sollen aufhören! Die brechen sich doch sonst alle mal noch das Kreuz!
Und fahrt nicht abseits! Ihr kommt alle unter Lawinen!
Und fahr nicht so schnell! Du tust dir nur weh!


----------



## guckmalhierher (28. September 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Haha, eine richtige Oma-Aussage.
> Und diese Dirtjumper und Slopestyler, die sollen aufhören! Die brechen sich doch sonst alle mal noch das Kreuz!
> Und fahrt nicht abseits! Ihr kommt alle unter Lawinen!
> Und fahr nicht so schnell! Du tust dir nur weh!



Ich kenne einen Motorcrossfahrer mit riskanten Sprünegn, der jetzt mit 27 im Rollstuhl hockt, für ihn ist der Spaß endgültig vorbei.
Sicher wird niemand dazu gezwungen, aber dämlich ist es allermal, das erhähte Risiko einzugehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGns5qn-OL8&feature=related"]Red Bull Rampage Biggest Crashes - YouTube[/nomedia] - Die scheinen weniger Gehirnzellen zu haben, als die verbliebenen Zähnen in ihren Munden.

Naja, wer krank genug ist, soll es ruhig machen - Ich musste nicht beweisen, ob ich sowas drauf habe, ist ja nur ein Hobby


----------



## firefix (28. September 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Dann wird er garantiert eines Tages im Rollstuhl landen - Das ist doch mehr als dämlich !



mit diesem von sich auf andere schließen bist du in "guter" Gesellschaft


----------



## guckmalhierher (29. September 2012)

firefix schrieb:


> mit diesem von sich auf andere schließen bist du in "guter" Gesellschaft



Na klar und damit hat er noch viel Glück !



fntms schrieb:


> Vor etwas mehr als vier Wochen bin ich auf mein  rechtes Knie gefallen und traf die Kniescheibe frontal im äußeren  Bereich. Die Schmerzen fingen erst in der Nacht darauf an und ich konnte  noch ohne Probleme nach Hause fahren. Geschwollen war es nur marginal  und ein Hämatome bleibt zumindest äußerlich aus.
> Heute habe ich immer noch sehr unangenehme Schmerzen aus der Kniekehle  und seitlich im mittleren Bereich des Knies. Nach längerem Sitzen habe  ich mehr Schmerzen und beim gehen ein Knacken aus der Kniekehle heraus.  In die Hocke gehen geht garnicht.
> 
> Laut Orthopäden und Röntgen sind weder Knochen, noch Meniskus betroffen.
> So langsam glaube ich der Diagnose aber immer weniger, da es nur ca. 10%  besser wurde. Habt ihr auch schonmal das Vergnügen gehabt? Muss ich  mich wirklich auf eine so extrem lange Genesungszeit einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (29. September 2012)

ÃÃ¶h â was geht denn hier ab, hab ich was verpasst?!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. September 2012)

Jeder weiß was er macht, ist alt genug das er nicht mehr um Erlaubnis fragen muss also wen juckt das ganze?`

Ist doch genauso wie mit dem Fussballer der jetzt schwer verunglückt ist, wenn man sich das Fahrzeug und den LKW ansieht dann weiß man wohl warum der Unfall passiert ist.
Mit nem 63er AMG ist man halt schnell mal (viel) zu schnell unterwegs.

Shit happens, aber wenn ich mir über alles Gedanken mache dann macht das Leben keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## tsujoshi (29. September 2012)

fntms schrieb:


> Ööh  was geht denn hier ab, hab ich was verpasst?!



Nüx - nur das übliche geschimpfe über die vermeindliche Dummheit anderer, die ein wenig freude am Leben haben


----------



## guckmalhierher (30. September 2012)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> .... die ein wenig freude am Leben haben


die nicht leider nicht immer lang bleibt und im Rollstuhl macht es definitv keinen Spaß, aber wie gesagt, soll doch jeder machen was er will


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. September 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Haha, eine richtige Oma-Aussage.
> Und diese Dirtjumper und Slopestyler, die sollen aufhören! Die brechen sich doch sonst alle mal noch das Kreuz!
> Und fahrt nicht abseits! Ihr kommt alle unter Lawinen!
> Und fahr nicht so schnell! Du tust dir nur weh!



Oma-Aussage würde ich das nicht nennen... höchstens vielleicht "vernünftig".

Denn was der da oben auf dem Bild macht, ist nicht mehr fahren, sondern fallen. Im besten fall halt so, dass er "fahrbar" auf den Rädern oder zumindest einem landet und sich so am Boden wieder fängt.
Aber kopfüber ne Felswand runterspringen würde ich nicht als fahren bezeichnen.

Das ist einfach extrem riskant und für viele Leute auch einfach "dämlich" - das kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Das hat nix mit "Oma-Aussage" oder Spießertum zutun.


----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2012)

Das denke ich bei den Ski-Springern auch jeden Winter. Die sterben ja auch zu hunderten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (1. Oktober 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das denke ich bei den Ski-Springern auch jeden Winter. Die sterben ja auch zu hunderten...


bzw. da kann man genauso sicher wie ... schreiben, dass die im Rollstuhl enden werden.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (1. Oktober 2012)

Schaut euch doch einfach mal Freeride Videos der letzten Acht Jahre an, dann schaut mal wie viele krasse Fahrer es Ã¼ber die Zeit schaffen konstant und gut zu fahren. 
Man hÃ¶rt halt recht wenig von schwerverletzten weil das unter anderem auch einfach schlecht fÃ¼rs GeschÃ¤ft ist, es wird aber einige geben die nach einer kurzen steilen Karriere das Radfahren an den Nagel hÃ¤ngen kÃ¶nnen.

Ich zitiere einfach mal einen Mann vom Fach: 

" In den letzten zwei Jahren gab es soviel jÃ¼ngeren Nachwuchs die  echt Potenzial hatten und dicke Tricks rausgehauen haben â leider sind  viele davon Kamikaze-Fahrer, die dann auch schnell wieder weg von der  BildflÃ¤che sind." 

Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...es-actionvideo-in-the-woods-im-ibc-interview/


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Oktober 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> " In den letzten zwei Jahren gab es soviel jÃ¼ngeren Nachwuchs die  echt Potenzial hatten und dicke Tricks rausgehauen haben â leider sind  viele davon Kamikaze-Fahrer, die dann auch schnell wieder weg von der  BildflÃ¤che sind."


Und das heisst, dass der oben auf dem Bild 1.Neuling 2. Kamikazefahrer und 3. garantiert eines Tages im Rollstuhl ist.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei 2. gebe ich Dir recht. 
1. wohl kaum. 
3. ist bei solcher Fahrweise zu 80% Glückssache, es muss nur einmal schief gehen auch wenns 27mal klappt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Oktober 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einfach mal einen Mann vom Fach:
> 
> " In den letzten zwei Jahren gab es soviel jüngeren Nachwuchs die  echt Potenzial hatten und dicke Tricks rausgehauen haben  leider sind  viele davon Kamikaze-Fahrer, die dann auch schnell wieder weg von der  Bildfläche sind."


Ich vermute einmal, dass es sich wie bei einem Eisberg verhält. Die bewunderte Spitze leuchtet über dem Wasser in der Sonne, doch wie´s da drunter aussieht, geht niemand was an.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ac/Iceberg.jpg/220px-Iceberg.jpg


----------



## Nelle85 (3. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch schon fast "Maximal fallbares Gefahre"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich frag mich gerade, ob es Sinn macht, da noch abzusichern. ...

Ansonsten wunderbare Bilder thx Nelle!


----------



## Tesla71 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wunderschön! Bitte noch im Thread "Braucht man eigentlich eine Vorderradbremse?" verlinken.


----------



## osbow (6. Oktober 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, ob es Sinn macht, da noch abzusichern. ...
> 
> Ansonsten wunderbare Bilder thx Nelle!




Das gleiche habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (6. Oktober 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Wunderschön! Bitte noch im Thread "Braucht man eigentlich eine Vorderradbremse?" verlinken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, ob es Sinn macht, da noch abzusichern. ...


Ach so, ich dachte, dass wäre runter beten.


----------



## DerFalke (6. Oktober 2012)

Einen Mtb-Fahrer spotten...   

Lustig, sowas mache ich normalerweise mit Leuten die Felsen hinaufwollen und nicht runter.


----------



## MeMa (6. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren. Bei so einem Abgang runter - reicht es da den Ar.. einfach direkt über's Hinterrad zu packen?

Ich bin heute an einem Wurzelteppich mit einer Truppe gewesen. Die einen sind einfach den Abhang nebenan gesprungen, einer den Wurzelteppich der fast senkrecht runterging gefahren. Ich hatte schon probleme runterzulaufen.
Probleme mit Wurzelteppichen hatte ich noch nie. Und Steil auch nicht, aber das war ne Ansage und irgendwie musste ich dreimal schlucken. 

Wenn ich dann so Fotos sehe denk ich nur: So schwer kann's doch gar nicht sein. Aber auf Hals und Beinbruch hab ich auch keinen nerv. 

Tipps?


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren. Bei so einem Abgang runter - reicht es da den Ar.. einfach direkt über's Hinterrad zu packen?
> 
> Ich bin heute an einem Wurzelteppich mit einer Truppe gewesen. Die einen sind einfach den Abhang nebenan gesprungen, einer den Wurzelteppich der fast senkrecht runterging gefahren. Ich hatte schon probleme runterzulaufen.
> Probleme mit Wurzelteppichen hatte ich noch nie. Und Steil auch nicht, aber das war ne Ansage und irgendwie musste ich dreimal schlucken.
> ...



Ganz klar, rantesten ans limit. Griplimit des Reifens, Geometrielimit (überschlagslimit), persönliches angstlimit...

Weit nach hinten, ist nicht unbedingt das richtige. Man muss stets den besten kompromiss finden zwischen, zu weit vorn (ich überschlage mich) und zu weit hinten (der Reifen vorn hat kein grip mehr). 
Dabei kann man oftmal viel weiter nach vorn, als man glaubt.  

an alle die das spotten etwas belächeln.
Ich habe selbst schon genug situationen erlebt wo mich ein spotter davor bewahrt hat weit abzustürzen. Ihr vergesst, dass man bei solch technischen geschichten extrem langsam unterwegs ist. Damit wird es dann für den spotter recht leicht jemanden abzufangen, bzw. frühzeitig einzugreifen.
Ich möchte es nicht missen!


----------



## Nelle85 (7. Oktober 2012)

btw.: Die Fotso sind natürlich nicht von mir. Mehr solcher Bilder gibt es auf http://www.trailhunter.de


----------



## DerFalke (7. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> an alle die das spotten etwas belächeln.
> Ich habe selbst schon genug situationen erlebt wo mich ein spotter davor bewahrt hat weit abzustürzen. Ihr vergesst, dass man bei solch technischen geschichten extrem langsam unterwegs ist. Damit wird es dann für den spotter recht leicht jemanden abzufangen, bzw. frühzeitig einzugreifen.
> Ich möchte es nicht missen!



Der Sinn dahinter ist mir schon klar.  Wie gesagt, ich kenne es aus einem anderen Bereich wo man aber die Felsen hoch will.  
Da mach ich mich auch nicht drüber lustig, ich finde es eben nur amüsant weil das Spotten beim Mtb-Fahren nicht ganz so geläufig ist und damit ein recht ungewöhnliches Bild ergibt.


----------



## CrossX (8. Oktober 2012)

Besteht beim Spotten an solchen Ecken nicht eher die Gefahr, dass beide dann den Berg runter purzeln? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass jemand meine guten 80kg  auffangen kann, wenn ich abrutsche.


----------



## Lugie (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Spotter soll dich ja nicht abfangen und in der Luft halten. Manchmal reicht ja schon ein etwas bremsendes Auffangen, damit der folgende Aufschlag nicht so heftig wird. Ausserdem sucht er sich ja meist eine stabile Standposition. Die Frage ist nur, ob man an Stellen, wo man ein Helferlein braucht und ein Abhang vorhanden ist, wirklich fahren muss. Ab und an ist es ja auch mal schön sich kurz die Beine zu vertreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2012)

Lugie schrieb:


> Der Spotter soll dich ja nicht abfangen und in der Luft halten. Manchmal reicht ja schon ein etwas bremsendes Auffangen, damit der folgende Aufschlag nicht so heftig wird. Ausserdem sucht er sich ja meist eine stabile Standposition. Die Frage ist nur, ob man an Stellen, wo man ein Helferlein braucht und ein Abhang vorhanden ist, wirklich fahren muss. *Ab und an ist es ja auch mal schön sich kurz die Beine zu vertreten*



Ich geh doch auf den berg um möglichst alle schwierigen stellen zu meistern?! 



oftmals reichts beim spotten wenn man den lenker hält oder den fahrer an den armen grade ein wenig hält. 
Da der fahrer in den meisten situationen ziemlich genau auf der grenze zwischen kippen und nicht kippen unterwegs ist und die geschwindigkeit sehr gering ist, braucht man bei frühzeitigem eingreifen kaum kraft.

Mich hat mal ein 20-25kg leichterer mitfahrer recht souverain vor einem schlimmeren abflug bewahrt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (8. Oktober 2012)

Das maximal befahrbare Gefälle ist *nur* vom Fahrrad abhängig.

Und die ganz steilen Sachen kann man halt nur mit einem "Leichtwill"-Fahrrad, aber nicht mit einem "gewöhnlichen" Fahrrad fahren (siehe Bilder)


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

Solange die Reifen Bodenkontakt haben, kann man auch fahren, bzw. kontrolliert abstürzen. Die Fahrtechnik dazu sollte man aber auch beherrschen.

Sowas wie auf den Bildern würde mich auch reizen, vor allem mit meinem starren Bike. Aber ich komme zu selten bis gar nicht in solche Gegenden und ich bin zu feige. Aber lieber lebender Feigling als toter Held.


----------



## xc_fahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Aber ich komme zu selten bis gar nicht in solche Gegenden und ich bin zu feige. Aber lieber lebender Feigling als toter Held.


Genau. Die Friedhöfe sind voll mit Helden. Das ist wie beim Skifahren. Für Otto-Normalpistenskifahrer ist bei ca. 35° Schluß. Ein guter Skibergsteiger fährt bei günstigen Bedingungen noch Sachen um die 50° (das sind über 120% und ein Sturz kann nicht mehr abgefangen werden, d.h. man fällt den ganzen Hang runter) und Steilwandartisten sind noch bei 70° unterwegs - das ist dann schon Klettergelände. Hier ist jeder Sturz tödlich.


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

laut handy waren das 40°
Gesichert am seil ging das schon, aber viel mehr dürfte es nicht sein.
(wir sind nicht mit gespanntem seil gefahren.)


----------



## scylla (3. November 2012)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Das maximal befahrbare Gefälle ist *nur* von der Länge der Arme abhängig



in Anbetracht des obigen Bildes hab ich das mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2012)

hat definitiv seine berechtigung der einwand. Alternativ helfen auch schmale lenker  

Grade wenns im steilen noch spitzkehren gibt, wirds manchmal eng am bremshebel


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. November 2012)

Ah, habt ihr die Seilaktion wirklich gemacht -- laessig!
Gibt's ein Video auch?


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2012)

eifon video hätte ich...


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2012)

wenn man mal trial oder enduro gefahren ist, kann einen sowas kaum schocken.


----------



## JpunktF (5. November 2012)

Sowas wie der Prof fahren sogar Mädchen ;-)




Zumindest meine Freundin ;-)


----------



## aufgehts (5. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn man mal trial oder enduro gefahren ist, kann einen sowas kaum schocken.



wenn ich mir den Bewuchs anschau,
ist die Steilheit eindeutig ,,,geschönt,,,


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2012)

mag in den falle zwar stimmen, ich bin mitm trialer sowas aber schon vor 30 jahren runtergefahren. nixdestotrotz ist das mit dem bike auf fels nochmal eine andere kategorie. vieles, was man mit einem motorrad mal eben so runterrollt, scheint auf dem rad stehend schier unmöglich. liegt auch am geringen gewicht des bikes und dem damit verbundenen hohen gesamtschwerpunkt aus fahrer+rad.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (6. November 2012)

Also eigentlich ist das mit dem Gefälle doch wohl eher nur vom Auslauf abhängig. Mit entsprechendem Auslauf gehen (theoretisch) auch 90°. 
Anders ist das dann bei Stufen. Hier spielt der Auslauf zwar auch eine wesentliche Rolle, aber eben auch die Armlänge 

Hier zum Beispiel ist nichts gedreht:


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. November 2012)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist das mit dem Gefälle doch wohl eher nur vom Auslauf abhängig. Mit entsprechendem Auslauf gehen (theoretisch) auch 90°.
> Anders ist das dann bei Stufen. Hier spielt der Auslauf zwar auch eine wesentliche Rolle, aber eben auch die Armlänge



Naja aber bei 90° ist der Auslauf letztlich auch egal. Eine senkrechte Wand kann man nur ebenso senkrecht herunterfallen oder "fahren", wie es einige hier bezeichnen würden. Und wenn man senkrecht unten ankommt, braucht man keinen Auslauf. 

Ich behaupte mal, man braucht mehr Auslauf, wenn das Gefälle etwas unter 90° ist.

Wenn du die 90° senkrecht nicht ebenso senkrecht herunterfällst, dann würde man aus 90° entsprechend weniger Gefälle machen und einfach nur herunterspringen. Sowas wiederum würde eher in die Kategorie Drop fallen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

Je kürzer die Linie, desto steiler kann sie mit moderatem Risiko sein. Wie kurz die Linie sein muss, um was wirklich steiles zu fahren, hängt ausschließlich von der eigenen Risikobereitschaft ab.
Jetzt alles geklärt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. November 2012)

das lustig ist, meiner Meinung nach, das ich mim Motorrad Sachen fahre die ich mim Fahrrad nie fahren würde.
Irgendwie gibt mir die Masse des Motorrades  ein sichereres Gefühl. 
OK meine KTM hat auch eniges mehr an Federweg gehabt.


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Je kürzer die Linie, desto steiler kann sie mit moderatem Risiko sein. Wie kurz die Linie sein muss, um was wirklich steiles zu fahren, hängt ausschließlich von der eigenen Risikobereitschaft ab.
> Jetzt alles geklärt?



Eigentlich schon lange, die frage ist, was mit fahren gemeint ist. Mit schwung und aulauf geht sicher einiges, wenn man es langsam und kontrolliert abfährt OHNE den auslauf zu brauchen, lässt sich die frage imo schon eindeutiger beantworten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

Fahren ist alles, was nicht droppen ist


----------



## aka (7. November 2012)

Das ist auch recht steil:


----------



## guckmalhierher (7. November 2012)

aufgehts schrieb:


> wenn ich mir den Bewuchs anschau,
> ist die Steilheit eindeutig ,,,geschönt,,,



Vielleicht so ?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2012)

Pflanzen wachsen tendenziell nach oben.
Also nein, auch nicht besser


----------



## aufgehts (7. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Pflanzen wachsen tendenziell nach oben.
> Also nein, auch nicht besser



man könnte behaupten;
das macht der wind.........


----------



## CrossX (8. November 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> das lustig ist, meiner Meinung nach, das ich mim Motorrad Sachen fahre die ich mim Fahrrad nie fahren würde.
> Irgendwie gibt mir die Masse des Motorrades  ein sichereres Gefühl.
> OK meine KTM hat auch eniges mehr an Federweg gehabt.



Stimmt aber. Mit meinem Motorrad bin ich auch schon Sachen runter gefahren, die kommt man zu Fuss kaum runter.


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> ...Mit meinem Motorrad bin ich auch schon Sachen runter gefahren, die kommt man zu Fuss kaum runter.



und hoch erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

